# 10!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

10 fatties cooked today.All headed to folks at work again.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

